# Denali HD Boss plow mount pics?



## aaron580 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello all! Just sold my 04 ram 3500 today and am left with a plow with no truck. Its a Boss 9'2" DXT. I have been heavily looking at a Denali HD, but would like to see how the bumper is cut on once of these for the mount. Have not been able to find any pictures. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks all!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

I've seen one on a 15. Couldn't even tell it had a plow mount because the plow side kinda slid into the bumper then latched. Looked awesome


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

This is a picture of mount on my 2015 GMC Serria, I would think it would be the same. Dealer cut out bumper notches. I'm going to get the new plastic filler piece from Boss this spring. It will give it a more finished look.


----------



## aaron580 (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for the picture. I should have specified I'm more looking for 2011-14 body style, but that still gives me something to go on. How much is cut out above the top links on the mount? Thats cleaner than most I've seen on GM...


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

Its a 4"x4" notches. The installer did do as neat of job he could. I think when I get the new plastic filler from Boss you will harderly notice it, or I will be able to live with it.


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

On the '11-'14 body style Danali HD all you need to do is remove the lower valance and install the mount one hole down from the lowest setting, this will bend the plastic bumper up slightly but you will not be able to notice, nice clean install with nothing cut or modified.

On the '15+ Danali you must install it two holes below the flush position which makes this one hole lower then Boss always but will work fine and you will not have to cut or modify anything other then simply removing the lower valance.


----------

